# Barking and Hair Raising



## ddog171 (Apr 27, 2007)

Everytime my GSD is in our yard and she sees an animal she runs after it barking. When our neighbor's dog is out my dog will bark like crazy, the hair on her back will stand up and she will run up and down the fence line barking. How do I stop this?

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Teach her quiet. When she isnt barking, say "quiet". Give her a treat."good girl!"
Try this WHEN she is barking. Say "quiet" then when shes not barking say "good quiet." Treat her.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When you aren't there it is going to be hard to stop. The dogs will get to practice this behavior and it will be self rewarding. I hate fencing shared with neighbor dogs. I put up pens inside the yard to get face to fence interaction reduced.

When I am in the yard, I own the fence line. I take a rake and sweep the dogs back, using body language and voice to claim the fence. Then when out playing in the yard, they know that is my fence. I have to remind them frequently with this ritual though....because when I am not out there they muck about with neighbor dogs. The ones that are pretty well trained, I can yell out the window to get off my fence and they have learned it. I don't leave home with them out there alone and able to fence run though.


----------

